# Gateway Laptop Bios Problems



## whealthy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place for this since this laptop is a Gateway and not one of those listed.

My parents have a Gateway Notebook, model# MX3416, that is a little over two years old. They had never updated any drivers or BIOS so I decided to do that for them. They had upgraded to Vista from XP and the Gateway site had drivers and a newer BIOS. The drivers updated fine but the BIOS didn't apparently. It had a Winflash utility that completed installed all the blocks and confirmed the installation. It restarted and now the computer only gets halfway throught the initialization and hangs after initializing the mouse, at least that is as much as it shows on the screen. 

Is there anything I can do short of replacing the CMOS/BIOS chip if it is removable or the motherboard?

Any suggestions to help me resolve this problem would be greatly appreciated. I contacted Gateway Tech support but since the laptop isn't under warrantee anymore, they refused to help me.

Thanks.


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi whealthy :wave:
Let me just confirm something...is it booting into windows ok? It goes past the BIOS POST?
If this is right, try booting into safe mode by pressing F8 after the PC boots up.
Choose the safe mode option and see if it boots up okay...
If this works, get the Vista disc and boot from the disc. Choose the upgrade option from the menu and let it run. This will keep all the data intact but will basically do a re-install of the main system files.
Keep the drivers handy as they need to be re-installed. Hope this helps, but remember this all relies on the fact that your PC actually starts booting into windows when it freezes.
Let me know what happens...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if the bios flash did not succeed it would not be booting

tap f8 when booting and try 
last known good configuration


----------



## whealthy (Apr 8, 2009)

It only gets part way through the POST. It recognizes the CPU, scans the RAM, shadows the BIOS, sees the HD and the DVD, and then prompts to "Press <f2> to enter Setup". It then initializes the Mouse and hangs. I can press F2 and it says it is "Entering Setup" but then it initializes the mouse and hangs, either way, in the same spot, or so it appears on the screen.

The laptop was working fine before the "upgrade". I was just looking for an updated video driver for the nVidia chipset and Gateway show a BIOS upgrade that was recommended for a Vista upgrade.

Is the CMOS chip removable on laptop MBs?:4-dontkno


----------



## whealthy (Apr 8, 2009)

I tried the "F8" suggestion but it isn't getting far enough along for that to work...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

So you mean it stops just right before Windows would start? Try removing the HDD and boot into BIOS setup. If it does not hang in BIOS setup, try to boot using a bootable disc (ex. Memtest86+ CD or a linux live CD).


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

As i rule of thumb i never do a BIOS upgrade until i need it for something to work.If it is corrupt, there are a few ideas you can try:
1) Your PC might, and i doubt it, have a BIOS recovery tool. Check your manuals.
2) Check at a couple of the better PC stores around your area that might have a ROM Burner/Programmer. A;though rare, some do this. 
3) See if your motherboard can be replaced, although it may be cheaper to buy a entry level laptop that may even be better than yours


----------



## whealthy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am not sure at what point it hangs. I can push F2 and get a prompt that tells me it is "entering the BIOS setup" but it continues and tells me "Mouse Initialized" whether have pressed F2 to go to the BIOS setup or not and that is where it hangs. I never get into the BIOS setup or start the Windows boot. I will try taking out the HDD to see that helps me get to the BIOS setup. I was also thinking of trying to disconnect the touchpad from the motherboard to see if that might resolve the conflict if there is one.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If this a failed BIOS flash, you not be able to enter BIOS setup, in fact it would not even start but this one hangs before you can go into BIOS setup. I really suspect a defective RAM. However if you can enter BIOS setup but cannot boot into Windows or a bootable CD, then it could be something else but RAM is still a possible cause.

Also make sure your CMOS battery is still good and working.


----------



## whealthy (Apr 8, 2009)

I tried taking out the HDD and seeing if I could get into the BIOS but it did the same thing. I pressed F2 when directed and was told it was "entering BIOS Setup" but it hangs after initializing the mouse as before...

I have never had any problems booting or getting into the BIOS before. Wouldn't bad RAM have been an issue before?

Gateway sent me an email that said they didn't recommend doing a BIOS upgrade and doing it was at my own discretion but their instruction file said:

The BIOS should be flashed if:

1. You are updating to a newer BIOS revision.

2. A technician has told you to flash or re-flash the computer.

3. You are upgrading to Windows Vista.


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

The cheapest option would be to see if a local computer shop in your area has a ROM Burner/Programmer. Enquire at a few of the better ones. They can possibly assist with this. There are other ways, but they are complicated and i do not generally recommend them


----------



## whealthy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for your advice asidman.:smile:

Could you tell me what your other suggestions are that you don't usually recommend? I called a couple of places but they don't like to deal with reprogramming chips. I will keep looking but would like to know what other possibilities there are short of replacing the motherboard or the laptop.

Thanks.ray:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Just to clarify... what exactly happened when you flashed the BIOS?

I ask because what you see now is more like a dead CMOS battery than a corrupt BIOS.

On second thoughts may be you already have ruled out other possibilities. Btw, try BIOSMAN .


----------



## whealthy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nothing happened when I flashed the BIOS. Gateway had a Windows utility that flashed the BIOS, double checked the flash, approved the flash and rebooted the machine. There were no errors given.

The machine rebooted, got part way through the POST and hung...

I haven't checked the battery but will try. It seems like it would be a big coincidence that it was bad as the laptop had been working fine.
Are laptop CMOS batteries integrated into the MB as well? The Gateway tech said it was but they might have meant the CMOS chip... I am not altogether sure they know what they are talking about anyway...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

So you mean after the BIOS update, the machine was able to shut off, restart and POST. However it hangs during POST.

Can you still go into BIOS setup? If not, replace the CMOS battery. Also try the steps here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/blank-screen-350292.html

Unfortunately there is not much info on Gateway's service manuals. You may try this http://support.gateway.com/s/Manuals/Mobile/8511572.pdf but I do not think it includes the removal of the mobo or the CMOS battery at least.


----------

